# land locked in missourri



## MOTrailerSailor (May 28, 2008)

howdy all,
I live in Missourri and have allways liked the sailboat out on lake stockton or lake of the Ozarks. I've been looking for a place to learn about the sail boats before I get one. 
So that is why I am here. Hello every body!!


----------



## ericsmith3d (Jun 8, 2000)

Try Lake Carlyle in IL, a little more than an hour out of St Louis. Bob Weber is an certified instructor there. He can be reached at ruba1811 at hotmail dot com. No affiliation other than he is a friend and fellow marina patron.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)




----------



## MOTrailerSailor (May 28, 2008)

thanks!! what A neat place. I allready got questions too. 
whats: radius chine, round bilge, multi chine, hard chine? difference? 

USPirate:nice pic in your sig! many more?HEHhEHEHEHehhheee


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## Waugh (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey MOTrailerSailer, welcome to SailNet. I came and still come here for the same reason as you. My friends and I went sailing with a buddy in Chesapeake Bay one summer and were hooked. About a year later we just went out and bought a boat.

We sail (badly for now I'm sure) at Stockton Lake.


----------



## MOTrailerSailor (May 28, 2008)

HI Waugh,
I live in El Do right now. I must have seen you & your boat at least a couple of times over the years. 
We used to like to go to the dam w/ our binoculars and look at the sail boats runn'in around on the lake in the summers. HI!!!


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Check in to taking a class at Stockton State Park Marina. Information on their website. If your not wanting to take a full class, you may be able to work out something with the instructor, for a quick down and dirty. They also have rentals


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

oh hello there! welcome aboard!


----------



## DeeY (Feb 17, 2011)

*sail stockton lake*

Howdy Motrailersailor, I'am here for the same reason as yourself. Trying to "learn" all I can about the Freya 39 and the Ericson 39 B. I'am over here in south central Missouri. Keep yer mast upright. D.y


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

This thread is kinda old to be revived but where do you sail in South Central Missouri?


----------

